# New Deluxe 28 vs used Deluxe 30



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I've never used a snowblower but just can't take shoveling anymore. I have spent the last month researching and was probably going to go with an Ariens Deluxe 28 from my local dealer for $1000. He was trying to steer me into a Platinum Series but the cheapest Platinum is the 24 SHO which is $1400 and I just can't spend that much right now. 

Through a friend I found a 1 yr old Deluxe 30 which I can probably get for about $850. It is a 2013 model without Auto-steer and with the 291cc engine. My question is should I go with a new deluxe 28 with Auto-steer with a 254cc engine or save $150 and get the used deluxe 30 w/o auto steer but with more power? A deluxe 30 new is $1300. I have heard mixed reviews on auto steer. Some guys love it but others say it can be a pain especially if there are tire tracks you are trying to go over. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd go with the 1 y/o deluxe 30 for $150 less! Helps you know the owner too...

Haven't used the auto-turn so I can't comment there, it seems from reading a simple adjustment can make it much better along with simply getting used to how the blower reacts...


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

donpaq2000 said:


> Any feedback will be appreciated.


Don, welcome aboard!

Are you trying to move a couple inches of snow in Georgia from a 400 sq ft drive or mountains of the white stuff up in Canada?


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Donpaq2000.

Being you are new to snow blowing, I would go with the used deluxe 30. Does it have a trigger on the left handle bar to engage/disengage the left wheel? If so, take it and run. You will be happier with that set up. 

As stated by me before, at first I hated my auto turn, but with time in the saddle, I have adapted to the auto turn. I traded in a deluxe 27 that had that left handle trigger and I did like and used that when turning around. 

FYI, that 291 will throw the snow, and throw it far. If you get into a fair amount of slushy snow, think of doing the impeller mod (rubber strips on the impeller to close the gap to the housing)

Good luck and let us know what you end up with.


----------



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I live in Rhode Island so like the rest of the Northeast we can get a bunch of storms or hardly any at all depending on the year. The snow we do get tends to be wet and heavy. I haven't seen the unit in person so I'm not sure about the trigger style. Thanks!


----------



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got a pic sent of the used deluxe 30. It does have a trigger on left. Also seems to have the hand warmer option. I may make an offer on it. Wish me luck and thanks for your help!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good luck. Cash in hand always helps!

Report back please.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

I just bought a new ariens deluxe 28, with the 254cc engine... Just waiting for snow.

I had the chance to buy a few nice used ones but bought a new one to take advantage of the 5 year full blower warranty promotion


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Send some pics if you grab this machine.
if its got the trigger on the left you really luck'd out!!!
Great score.. bigger engine and a 30 inch cut.


----------



## donpaq2000 (Sep 13, 2014)

I was wrong on the engine size of the used Ariens Deluxe 30 I'm looking at. I thought it had the Ariens 291cc engine but it has the 342cc Briggs engine. I'm wondering if that is considered a better engine and what a unit used for 1 year is worth. It sold for $1300 new. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes the 342cc Briggs is a better engine and a 30" bucket is much more useful when paired with a larger engine, I bet it's a beast!! I would say you would be paying a very fair price for that blower.


----------



## q95 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm wondering if you need to quickly close the deal, before it goes to someone else! Hurry.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Ya I would not think about this too long Hurry &
bring this beast Home !!!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

1 year on a snow blower is nothing...I'm planning 30+ on mine with excellent maintenance....(My driveway isn't crazy either). Both retired neighbors bought their toro and mtd blowers 30+ years ago, both of them have been dying to get a new one but their old ones just keep going. They're not the maintenance type either...


----------

